# UFC to make major announcement tomorrow [500,000 credits - prize for guessing ] :)



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Don't miss the next ESPN UFC Podcast on Wednesday
> 
> The UFC is preparing to make a major announcement, ESPN can reveal.
> 
> ...


ESPN

State your opinion guys...

the UFC has signed Overeem with immediate effect
the UFC has signed a television deal with HBO
the UFC is buying Bellator
the UFC will hold an event in Hawaii
the UFC will create a women's division
the UFC will add a flyweight division
something else - name it


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Santioned in NY!


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Santioned in NY!


Nope I live in WNY and it was just shot down hard again. It's nowhere near being legal.


It's either:


Overeem will fight X heavyweight (someone lame, or Frank Mir)


something really boring and lame, going to finally hold an event in Armenia, etc


Then again it could be what TV network they've signed with/bought.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Santioned in NY!


Didn't even think of it.. good call, could very well be.

whoop, didn't read khov's post.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting...

Although i reckon its just the announcement of UFC 138 in England and the first 5 round non title fight being Leben v Munoz.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

My guess is adding a Flyweight division, but if I could have my choice it would be buying Bellator. (Monopoly ftw)


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Flyweight division has already been announced (for sometime 2012 iirc?). 


Bellator is a sinking ship I doubt Dana is interested in it. They have maybe 4-5 good fighters (Askren, Curran, Huerta, Alveraz, Lombard... Konrad maybe?) and a deal with MTV that's dying.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Doubt it's Overeem. They wouldn't announce it as major and over a podcast. I think the Diaz singing is bigger and they didn't make a huge deal about that. Thinking either flyweight division or Bellator.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe the date for UFC: Japan?


----------



## WizeKraker (Dec 5, 2010)

UFC bought G4/some other network?


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

voted for the reem


----------



## tigerblood (Mar 20, 2011)

Diaz vs GSP will now be a title unification match & Overeem will be fighting the winner of JDS & Cain for a heavyweight title unification. :confused02:


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

tigerblood said:


> Diaz vs GSP will now be a title unification match & Overeem will be fighting the winner of JDS & Cain for a heavyweight title unification. :confused02:


Doubt they'll unify the titles. That would make the SF WW division utterly obsolete. It'll happen once they start to wind the promotion up, not before then though.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

Something in the TV deal realm is my guess. Be it a deal with HBO, ESPN, or that they bought G4, I don't know, but a big TV deal is my guess.


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

UFC is contracted with Gatorade now.


----------



## Ciaci (Feb 9, 2011)

limba said:


> ESPN
> 
> State your opinion guys...
> 
> the UFC has signed a television deal with HBO


I think this is it! The UFC's deal with Spike ends this year, so I am guessing that Dana will announce the UFC's next network partnership, quite possibly HBO.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Randy Couture is assistant vice president of UFC Talent management! WOOOO!


Either that, or TUF coaches for the season after next. :laugh:


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

UFC will be headed To JAPAN!!!



second guess would be a television deal.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

My first guess would be that 125 lb division has been added (which I'm against), but somebody said that.

I'll aim a little higher. Gilbert Melendez is coming over to the UFC.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Brittney Palmer is featured in the new Playboy..?


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think they would announce either that UFC has signed a major TV contract - possibly with ESPN since it's being announced on their podcast - or that Shaquille O'Neil is being hired to work for the UFC in some capacity!

My biggest hope for UFC has always been a mainstream free TV deal with ESPN or one of the major broadcast networks. If that happens it will be the biggest day in MMA history.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I reckon it will be the UFC buying Bellator.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

Astallite (spelling) beat me to it but UFC in Japan.​


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

My hope is it's related to the Nfl labour talks, and with the lockout ending, Super Bowl back on.

They can announce a tentative date for a Super-Bowl Show in Cowboy Stadium.

With the hopes of multiple title-defences...Just a fan dreaming


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

They made a deal with a TV company not named SPIKE is my guess.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm going to go with the Overeem signing and take it a step farther and say they will announce that he is fighter the winner of Cain and Junior.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Going with the UFC is signing a deal with HBO. Could also be another major network but with the purchase of SF the UFC may have been exposed to people at HBO. Overeem still has stuff to do in the SF HW tourny so it can't be that.

edit: jesus...just read the news about the reem.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Flyweight division has already been announced (for sometime 2012 iirc?).
> 
> 
> Bellator is a sinking ship I doubt Dana is interested in it. They have maybe 4-5 good fighters (Askren, Curran, Huerta, Alveraz, Lombard... Konrad maybe?) and a deal with MTV that's dying.


I thought Bellator was actually doing very well. 

There are a lot of former UFC fighters they could pick up also who already have promotion behind their name (Marquadt, Winner, Howard, Falcao et al). Let alone their own stars of Askren, Alvarez and Lombard. 

Then there are the FWs, Sandro, Warren and Pitbull.


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

Its not Overeem joining the UFC 

as stated before hes committed to the HW tournament and once the HW tournament is complete and the showtime deal with strikeforce is over then he will come over to the UFC and strikeforce will shut down.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Brock Lesnar's return date and opponent.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> I reckon it will be the UFC buying Bellator.


Lol that'd be interesting ... But highly unlikely (although the SF buyout was pretty out of the blue)


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> They made a deal with a TV company not named SPIKE is my guess.


Wait scratch this one.. ill come up with something that less has guessed and you heard it here second...

UFC is going to announce a UFC Japan Event.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Cool idea limba :thumbsup:

Hard to pick, I voted Flyweight because I know it's coming sooner or later they've said as much. But the best too good to be true thing they could say is that UFC's big events are headed to a broadcast HD network and they'd only do commercials between fights. Oh, the events going to a new place are awesome for the local fans there, but that is still way down in awesomeness from the easy watching UFC shows they could have and coverage they should have.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmmm being that BIG NEWs!!! Is rarely that big...........Im gonna say Hmmmm Its the TV deal....or The Reem


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

My guess: It's not news of Overeem signing -- too messy given that situation with SF / Showtime...

My other guess: It will be something that leaves us diehards underwhelmed...


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

The thing that shys me away from Overeem is he is still under contract with SF...but stranger things have happened


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going with the other option of saying that the UFC has a network deal with one of the major channels.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Avery said:


> Its not Overeem joining the UFC
> 
> as stated before hes committed to the HW tournament and once the HW tournament is complete and the showtime deal with strikeforce is over then he will come over to the UFC and strikeforce will shut down.



He's not committed to the HW tournament anymore
The Showtime deal doesn't conclude simultaneously with the HW Grand Prix
How is the Showtime deal keeping Overeem in SF? It's reported he only has one fight left on his SF contract anyway


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Every Main Event becomes 5 rounds! ;]


----------



## Avery (Dec 15, 2009)

beardsleybob said:


> He's not committed to the HW tournament anymore
> The Showtime deal doesn't conclude simultaneously with the HW Grand Prix
> How is the Showtime deal keeping Overeem in SF? It's reported he only has one fight left on his SF contract anyway


ill just say im more than happy if it does become true that Overeem comes over to the ufc , he is my favorite HW

just from all the videos ive seen , overeem states that he would finish the HW tournament then the winner should face the ufc champion to see who is the greatest hw in the world. and it kinda throws a wrench into the whole HW tournament which is owned by zuffa and would just be bad business practice.

i threw two statements into one sentence , i dont believe the showtime deal is keeping Overeem but i do believe once its up strikeforce will fold into the ufc as they want it to be like the NFL , NHL...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hopefully hbo deal because i know it probably wont be something big like when this happened before and it was just liddell got a ufc job


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Avery said:


> ill just say im more than happy if it does become true that Overeem comes over to the ufc , he is my favorite HW
> 
> just from all the videos ive seen , overeem states that he would finish the HW tournament then the winner should face the ufc champion to see who is the greatest hw in the world. and it kinda throws a wrench into the whole HW tournament which is owned by zuffa and would just be bad business practice.
> 
> i threw two statements into one sentence , i dont believe the showtime deal is keeping Overeem but i do believe once its up strikeforce will fold into the ufc as they want it to be like the NFL , NHL...


Dude, you know Overeem was taken out of the SF HW tourny right?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

They're gonna announce the birth of ZUFFA TV.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Avery said:


> ill just say im more than happy if it does become true that Overeem comes over to the ufc , he is my favorite HW
> 
> just from all the videos ive seen , overeem states that he would finish the HW tournament then the winner should face the ufc champion to see who is the greatest hw in the world. and it kinda throws a wrench into the whole HW tournament which is owned by zuffa and would just be bad business practice.
> 
> i threw two statements into one sentence , i dont believe the showtime deal is keeping Overeem but i do believe *once its up strikeforce will fold into the ufc* as they want it to be like the NFL , NHL...


Well that's kinda obvious. They've done it to every promotion they've taken over. And I've already told you Overeem is finished with the GP.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Don't have time to read whole thread, but I'm gonna go with UFC: Ultimate Japan 2!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> Don't have time to read whole thread, but I'm gonna go with UFC: Ultimate Japan 2!


dana already announced japan and the flyweights are coming next year i think


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

Floyd Mayweather will fight Frankie Edgar for the LW title....

Nah seriously, I doubt it's Overeem. As someone previously stated, they didn't make that big of a deal when Diaz came over.

Most likely a TV deal.


----------



## Dmaster23 (Sep 21, 2010)

They are going to announce that they are going to broadcasting in 3D, that's my guess


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Thread took off like a rocket :thumb02:

I'm gonna go with.....Dana announces: Brittney, Rachelle Leah & Arianny will go against eachother in a triple threat match, for the Undisputed UFC Hottest Ring Girl in the World - in a fight contested in a tub full of pudding and whipped cream.

Girls will have to wear bikinis.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn, all the probable announcements are taken already. Ok then I say they are going to introduce olympic-style drug testing.


----------



## Devil_Bingo (Jan 12, 2008)

It'll be that they've purchased that tv network, G4. Course it was pretty pointless me posting this because everyone else has already said it.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

They've got a history of major announcements being minor, but I think those were press conferences. Hopefully an announcement on ESPN's MMA show signals something bigger.



kantowrestler said:


> I'm going with the other option of saying that the UFC has a network deal with one of the major channels.


I'm going to concur here and say it's a broadcast deal with ABC/ESPN.


If it's something we already knew and is just going to be confirmed, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Overeem v Brock at the end of the year


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

The winner of the SF HW GP will face the UFC HW champ for UFC title.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

The UFC has a new video game announcment.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> The winner of the SF HW GP will face the UFC HW champ for UFC title.


well that sucks now with reem out!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I voted for Womens division. Although I believe that may already be a given that the UFC will eat up the Strikeforce Womens div. I would of said fighters insurance but I don't think thats a major announcement. Its probably already been anounced anyway.

Other than that, UFC Japan is on my mind.


----------



## yogibear (Feb 16, 2011)

its the fly weights if not they are going to merge the fighters between strikeforce and ufc


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I voted the purchase of Bellator.
UFC is on a run to achieve total monopoly and that would do it almost 100%.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

So is everyone who guessed correct, going to get the 500k?? Because it seems the safe answer is the g4 announcement, but you couldn't possibly pay 500k for everyone for that -_-


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

G4 tv thing!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

deal with a major network, either HBO or g4


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'll go with major network deal


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

I hope it's not with HBO... I don't feel like paying an extra $15/month to get a package with HBO just for a few fights. If they want this to go mainstream, they need to keep their prelims and smaller cards on non-subscription channels.


----------



## Adam365 (Jul 10, 2008)

that they're having an event in london.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

def a network tv deal, i would say with ESPN due to the announcement being on an ESPN podcast, but i just cant see the UFC choosing ESPN. the UFC enjoys using a lot of time slots, which is why it worked on spike. ESPN has a lot of other commitments they have to live up to and a much more packed programming schedule <------ UFC is currently in the process of massivly building itself up, an ESPN deal could negate this.. i would say HBO or G4


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

When is this announcement supposed to be made?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Joey Beltran vs Stipe Miocic @ UFC 136... ;p

http://mmajunkie.com/news/24486/hea...-stipe-miocic-added-to-ufc-136-in-houston.mma


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Gus Johnson taking over for Rogan


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Joey Beltran vs Stipe Miocic @ UFC 136... ;p
> 
> http://mmajunkie.com/news/24486/hea...-stipe-miocic-added-to-ufc-136-in-houston.mma


This news delivers! :thumb02:


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

I think it might be a multi network television deal


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Rather lame news for a build up.


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> Rather lame news for a build up.



Don't think this is the news just a fight announcement. Unless you were being sarcastic then excuse the egg on my face.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

No way thats what the "Big Announcement" was. I mean it's cool and all but come on... they announce bigger fights all the time without the stupid buildup


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh I think the news is either fighting in Madison Square Garden or a UFC channel.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

what time is the podcast?


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Official launch date for UFC Network?


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

AmdM said:


> I voted the purchase of Bellator.
> UFC is on a run to achieve total monopoly and that would do it almost 100%.


Dream is still knocking about. Will probably eat up a lot of talent that Zuffa doesn't have the patience for.



vilify said:


> Gus Johnson taking over for Rogan


Don't even kid about something like that :angry01:


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

Pretty sure the announcement is that 138 will in Birmingham. The podcast has been delayed until tomorrow but the news is more or less official. From Gareth Davies twitter:



> ESPN UFC Podcast is out on Thursday this week, all the chat on UFC 138 announced in Birmingham for Nov 5,. I'll be reporting from Las Vegas


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Either that they've bought/got a TV deal with G4 or that they're announcing Fly Weight. I believe there was already news about the Flys in earlier months, so I'm going with that


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> Dream is still knocking about.


Yeah, but Dream will probably die for itself and even if it doesn't it´s not biting yet.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> Pretty sure the announcement is that 138 will in Birmingham. The podcast has been delayed until tomorrow but the news is more or less official. From Gareth Davies twitter:


wow...i cant even think of a news that would be less exciting than that


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Franklin vs Tito.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

They are going to announce that the Reem is in the UFC!


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

kc1983 said:


> They are going to announce that the Reem is in the UFC!


Reem vs Brock! They're both on the same injury schedule now just about.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MMAnWEED said:


> Reem vs Brock! They're both on the same injury schedule now just about.


If that's true, they might as well sign a TV deal with Animal Planet because that's going to be like watching to Gorillas going at it.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

So when is this announcement?


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Considering the source for the podcast is Gareth "I own one suit" A. Davies, at espn Uk.

And the fact that the head of Ufc Europe had previously stated no UK/Europe Ufc until 2012 do to arena bookings,

Ufc 138 would be a huge deal to fans in the Uk, 

There was no mention of the huge announcement on Espn.com in Canada or Usa. 

I wish it was something worth noting beyond a free card.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

So who won????


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

When is this announcement being made?


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Signed Fedor?


----------



## IIGQ4U (Feb 9, 2007)

I believe it was postponed until tomorrow.


----------



## tykilroy (Aug 25, 2008)

UFC will be returning to Birmingham, England for UFC 138


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got it bang on, thanks for the creds Limba


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

lol if the announcement is birmingham for 138 bigggest anti climax of the year

EDIT: turns out it is both birmingham and munoz leben 5 rounder.. at least something good came out of this..


----------



## mohammadmoofty (Mar 26, 2010)

tykilroy said:


> UFC will be returning to Birmingham, England for UFC 138


is that literally the announcement?

wow... hahaha.... let down of the year!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

hixxy said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Although i reckon its just the announcement of UFC 138 in England and the first 5 round non title fight being Leben v Munoz.


Just quoting my reply from page one. When your ready Limba


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Just quoting my reply from page one. When your ready Limba


thats not it, i've known the england thing for days and its hardly a big announcement or a good card


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Just quoting my reply from page one. When your ready Limba


He he...

I'll gladly pay up.

It's just: is this MAJOR?! :confused02:

Let's wait for this day to pass and for the delayed podcast to not be delayed anymore. 

The prize credits are safe in a vault


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I think its something more then a fight card in the UK. But getting a little into the TV angle, I think Spike might go with someone else if they can't be the UFC signed. This obviously won't be Bellator cause they are on MTV2.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I thought the UK show was already out there......ITS A TRAP!!!!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Yeah I thought the UK show was already out there......ITS A TRAP!!!!


No G...the correct answer is --->


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Lolz crafty UFC and their smoke screens


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

G4 purchase most definitely!


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Homie can dream right? (women's division)

But I would guess its probably Overeem, or something completely unlisted (like G4 purchase or something). 

I don't see why the UFC would even want Bellator. 

And Flyweight was already announced (if I remember correctly).


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Dana took a trip to WWE headquarters in regards to something involving lesnar


----------



## music5x5 (Jun 9, 2010)

Lay N Pray tournament


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

http://www.411mania.com/MMA/news/194861

Arianny's in Nuts!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is Arianny supposed be involved in this new big annoucement? Also I don't think a Lay n Pray tournament is it. But is Dana White visiting WWE supposed to mean Lesnar will be back?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> How is Arianny supposed be involved in this new big annoucement? Also I don't think a Lay n Pray tournament is it. But is Dana White visiting WWE supposed to mean Lesnar will be back?


It was a joke Kanto


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, my bad my thin sense of humor didn't get that. But in all seriousness I wonder what its going to be. Dana White can be tricky.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> What was the UFC's "major announcement" teased for the July 20 podcast on ESPN.co.uk? None other than the UFC 138 headliner between Chris Leben and Mark Munoz on Nov. 5 in Birmingham, England. Unfortunately news of the promotion's first ever five round non-title fight leaked on July 19, making yesterday's announcement a bit anti-climatic.


Link

Daaaamn. Was that really it?! :confused02:

I was expecting something HUGE - hence this thread + trying to offer a reward to make ti more interesting...

Now...to see who got it right...

Hixxy?! i know he did.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Everyone already knows the UFC's "major announcements" are minor announcements that no one cares about.

When the UFC really does something big, you get a a vague interview on MMAFighting followed by equally vague articles all over the MMA press world.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Interesting...
> 
> Although i reckon its just the announcement of UFC 138 in England and the first 5 round non title fight being Leben v Munoz.


Winner!



beardsleybob said:


> Pretty sure the announcement is that 138 will in Birmingham. The podcast has been delayed until tomorrow but the news is more or less official. From Gareth Davies twitter:


Winner!



guycanada said:


> Considering the source for the podcast is Gareth "I own one suit" A. Davies, at espn Uk.
> 
> And the fact that the head of Ufc Europe had previously stated no UK/Europe Ufc until 2012 do to arena bookings,
> 
> ...


Winner!



tykilroy said:


> UFC will be returning to Birmingham, England for UFC 138


Winner!


Credits coming your way :thumbsup:

_EDIT: credits paid :thumbsup:_



Roflcopter said:


> Everyone already knows the UFC's "major announcements" are minor announcements that no one cares about.


Agreed!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

but i have known about this for days, its not an announcement if i alrerady know it, i thought it would be g4 or hbo lame


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow super lame. I understand it is big for UK fans, though, so grats on getting a card! From my perspective though this about as minor as announcements come.


----------



## hugbees (Aug 8, 2010)

"Major" was used way too loosely in this case..


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

UFC purchased WWE..................................:thumb02:


----------



## Ddog0587 (Jul 2, 2011)

Damn and I was going to vote for a UFC v WWE full contact softball game


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Ape City said:


> Wow super lame. I understand it is big for UK fans, though, so grats on getting a card! From my perspective though this about as minor as announcements come.


Let me guess the Main Event for this UK show.... Micheal Bisping vs Mayhem Miller. Its going to be moved from TUF Finale 14.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I've got to be honest I don't agree with this decision. Five round fights are meant for title fights and they should stay that way. This makes those fights more meaningless.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> I've got to be honest I don't agree with this decision. Five round fights are meant for title fights and they should stay that way. This makes those fights more meaningless.


I never understood this WWE mentality to be honest...a title fight is for the belt, it creates champions and being a UFC champ will always be meaningful. I even forget sometimes that title fights are 5 rounds when im actually watching the fight, countless times i remeber its 5 rounds when its in the 4th, and this happens because im just excited that this great fight is for the belt, not because its 5 rounds

bottom line is MMA doesnt need 5 rounds for the championship fight to be special. What does make the belt less meaningful are paper champs...thats the only thing, a belt has to become a championship through a champion, so the next person who wins that belt actually is a champion, and it works, i.e: matt hughes - GSP and Rich franklin - AS

being LHW ''champ'' doesnt mean much right now because there are no true champions, pretty much every1 in the top 5 held that belt...hell even guys who werent top 5, so JBJ holding that belt doesnt mean as much as some1 dethroning GSP or Anderson

when JBJ becomes a true champ then that belt will never lose its meaning, doesnt matter if non title fights are 10 rounds, a fight for a belt, for a legacy, will always matter.:thumb02:

end rant! lol


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How is that a WWE mentality? Five round fights are meant for title fights to differentiate MMA from the corrupt sport of boxing. And the reason there is not a real champion in the lightheayvweight division right now is because the competition is that close in that division at present.


----------

